# The Mig-35



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 5, 2009)

How does it compare to the F-22 or F-35 in your opinion?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 5, 2009)

hmm, IMO they would be roughly similar, the raptor and lightning 2 both having added stealth capabilities but the MiG's I've been told are far more maneuverable, my friend and I are always getting into arguments over this sort of stuff, for some reason I really like the Russian aircraft better, but that's just my opinion really


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2009)

Isn't the Mig-35 comparable with Super Hornet? Meaning, a half generation below than F-22 and F-35.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 5, 2009)

You're right, but right now it's the Russians most capable fighter. They haven't fully developed a fifth generation fighter yet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 5, 2009)

The MiG-35 seems to be a similar take on the F/A-18 and Super Hornet. There were upgrades and avionics mods that made it a lot heavier than the original MiG-29. I think there were also improvments put into to it as a result of MiG-29 operational expierence. Let's face it, I don't think the MiG-29 had a stellar record against the IDF or the USAF.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 5, 2009)

tomo pauk said:


> Isn't the Mig-35 comparable with Super Hornet? Meaning, a half generation below than F-22 and F-35.



Pretty much; it's in the running with five other 4.5-gen fighter types for the multi-billion dollar MCRA Indian fighter purchase, including the Super Bug and the Rafale. The only major difference I know of between the Western fighters and the MiG-35 is the fact that it has vectored thrust, which none of the other a/c do. Other than that, I would guess the avionics and the powerplant technology are inferior to the Western offerings. The latest news is that the Indians have narrowed the field down to just three or four a/c; I would bet money that the MiG-35 is one of those a/c.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2009)

According to Wiki (  ), thrust vectoring is not standard, but an optional feature.

How the EU guys think it would fare when compared to Rafale, Grippen or EF Typhoon?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 5, 2009)

tomo pauk said:


> According to Wiki (  ), thrust vectoring is not standard, but an optional feature.



This is true, but my sources indicate that the MiG-35 the Indians tested and are interested in buying is the version with VT; I think the Russians threw in the non-VT option as a possible cost-saving measure.


----------

